# SSD partitionieren



## botfly (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neuer Rechner hat derzeit zwei SSDs (jeweils 120 GB) und eine HDD (2 TB). Die HDD wird als Daten-Festplatte fungieren. Auf die beiden SSDs werden Systeme und Programme verteilt. Da ich nun die bei HDDs bisher probate Aufteilung in Partitionen für System, Programme und Daten sehr lieb gewonnen habe, möchte ich diese nun bei den SSDs beibehalten. Dass sich dadurch die Datensicherheit nicht verbessert ist mir klar. Das Thema Backup beschäftigt mich im Moment auch nicht primär. Es geht mir einzig darum, im Arbeitsplatz eine ordentliche optische Aufteilung zu erhalten.

Im Folgenden mal die Partitionierung, wie ich sie mir gerade vorstelle. Ich wüsste gerne, was ihr davon haltet und welche Tipps ihr mir dazu geben könnt. Ich gebe hierbei die Festplatten an und die Namen der Partitionen mit Erläuterungen. 

*SSD 1*:
   Windows 7 (Systempartition)
   Windows XP (Systempartition)

*SSD 2*:
   Programme
   Work (Erläuterung unten)

*HDD*:
   Daten

Erläuterung zur Partition 'Work': Das ist so eine spontane Idee von mir. Ich möchte hier temporär Dateien ablegen (Photoshop, Gimp, Blender), damit diese schneller bearbeitet und abgespeichert werden können. Am Ende der Sitzung speichere ich die Dateien dann wieder auf der Daten-HDD ab.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße und erstmal gute Nacht
Uwe

PS: Wie partitioniere ich die SSD für Win7 u. WinXP direkt bei der Erstinstallation von Windows 7? Ich sehe da immer nur die Option, die Größe der Partition zu verändern.


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2013)

> Ich sehe da immer nur die Option, die  Größe der Partition zu verändern.



genau da, wenn Speicherplatz übrig ist kannst du daraus eine weitere Partition machen.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

Was passiert mit dem ungenutzten Platz auf SSD1? 
Ohne Programme muss man die Win-Partitionen nicht größer machen, als die Installation fordert (obwohl es ohne Probleme noch kleiner geht). So bleiben zig Gigabyte über.


----------



## copland (24. Oktober 2013)

Ne 120er zu partitionieren, finde ich blöd. Was soll ich bei dem bissel noch partitionieren?
Außerdem XP auf einer SSD?! Ist doch gar nicht ratsam, las ich mal.
Ich habe noch nie bei XP den AHCI-Modus zum laufen gekriegt und der Trim geht ja da auch nicht oder mit großen Verenkungen.
Wenn du XP ja dann im IDE nutzen muss, musst du jedesmal vorher ins BIOS und umstellen.

Wer nutzt denn noch XP, ich nicht mehr unbedingt und wenn zum testen und schon gar nicht auf einer SSD.


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd auch eher XP weglassen, kannst du ja später in ner VM laufen lassen. Die zwei kleinen SSDs jeweils zu partitionieren finde ich auch nicht ganz sinnvoll, zwei Festplatten a 2 Partitionen sollten doch genügen um Ordnung schaffen zu können oder?^^ Falls es doch sein mussen, dann meld dich nochmal und beachte den Beitrag nicht


----------



## botfly (24. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> kannst du ja später in ner VM laufen lassen.


Daran habe ich garnicht gedacht, danke.



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> zwei Festplatten a 2 Partitionen sollten doch genügen um Ordnung schaffen zu können oder?^^


Darum geht's mir ja. Zwei Festplatten a 2 Partitionen, siehe oben.  Und die HDD als Daten-Platte.

XP will ich noch installieren, weil ich nach langer Zeit wieder ein Programm nutzen will, das mit Win7 nicht läuft (Apophysis), aber mir einer VM wäre dieses Problem ja vielleicht gelöst. Ist bestimmt die bessere Variante, als die SSD mit WinXP zu betreiben. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was passiert mit dem ungenutzten Platz auf SSD1?
> Ohne Programme muss man die Win-Partitionen nicht größer machen, als die Installation fordert (obwohl es ohne Probleme noch kleiner geht). So bleiben zig Gigabyte über.


Na ja, ich dachte, das wäre gut fürs Wear Leveling, wenn die SSD genügend freie/ungenutzte Speicherzellen zur Verfügung hat. Ist diese Vorstellung übertrieben? 

Welche Größe würdest du für Win7 vorschlagen?

Zum Thema VM: Wenn ich in Win7 eine VM installiere und anschließend WinXP, kann ich dann aus WinXP heraus auf die anderen Partitionen (Programme, Daten) zugreifen? Falls das geht, dann würde ich Ubuntu noch in meinen Partitionsentwurf hineinnehmen. Dieser sähe dann momentan wie folgt aus:

*SSD 1*:
Windows 7 (Systempartition)
Ubuntu (mit allen dafür erforderlichen Partitionen)

SSD 2:
Programme (für Win7 u. WinXP)
Work (Erläuterung unten)

HDD:
Daten (für Win u. Ubuntu)


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

Also XP rennt super von SSD. Natürlich muss man auch dort darauf achten, das automatische Defrag abzuschalten.
Das ist alles. 
Es kann natürlich nix, was TRIM angeht. Macht aber nichts - denn man (wenigstens ist das bei mir so ) hält sich dort ja nicht ständig auf.
Das Aufräumen hinterher kann man Win7 oder höher überlassen, wenn man wieder da angekommen ist.
Und XP braucht kaum Platz - meins kommt ganz gut mit 5 GB klar und hat noch massig Platz.

Ach ja - Partitionieren ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache. auch auf 120GB-Datenschleudern. 

Win7 würde ich das geben, was es will. Aus dem Kopf weiß ich nicht mehr, wieviel - gib ihm 30, dann wird es meckern und sagen, ich will aber xx. Dann gibst du ihm eben xx. 

Wearlevelling klappt nicht mit freiem Speicher von Partitionen.
Der Speicher muß ganz frei sein - unpartitioniert -, kein Dateisystem darf da seine Finger drauf haben. Oder je gehabt haben - hinterher hingehen und sagen, "Hey, ich kille die Partition für Wearleveling" funktioniert auch nicht. Das muss man entweder gleich auf einer ganz frischen Platte machen oder nach einem Secure Erase.
Man kann auch mit Linux-Boardmitteln den freien, partitionierbaren Bereich der SSD einschränken bzw. Wearleveling-Speicher reservieren. Z.B. 20 GB. Für den Rest des Universums inklusive Windows hat die SSD dann nur 100 GB und es kommt niemand an die Reserve ran.

Nachtrag: Eigentlich halte ich zusätzliches Wearleveling für unnötig. Eine 120er hat ja schon 8GB dafür.
Bei meinem Schreibdurchsatz hält meine SSD auch so noch zig Jahre.  Wahrscheinlich wird vorher die Elektronik ausfallen, weil sich irgendwann eine Lötstelle löst, auch wenn die Bauteile selbst nicht die Grätsche machen.


----------



## botfly (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo OctoCore,

verstehe noch nicht alles, was du schreibst.

Ich hatte jetzt auf einer der neuen SSDs Win7 installiert. Danach wollte ich von meiner alten S-ATA II-HDD intern die Daten rüberziehen, habe die HDD also an einen freien S-ATA III-Stecker angeschlossen und an den Strom. Der Rechner fuhr danach nicht hoch. Habe die HDD dann wieder entfernt, dann startete der Rechner immer noch nicht, es kam eine Fehlermeldung. Habe dann das Netzteil ausgeschaltet, den Rechner wieder hochgefahren, Win7 startete, allerdings waren dann plötzlich neue Ordner vorhanden. Zusätzlich zu 'Programme (x86)' und 'Programme' gab es jetzt noch einen Ordner 'ProgramData'. 

Das war mir dann schon wieder zu wüst und unordentlich. Deshalb will ich jetzt alles neu aufsetzen. Was muss ich dann jetzt also tun, um wieder ein bestmögliches WearLevelling zu ermöglichen? Kann ich nicht einfach neu installieren?



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wearlevelling klappt nicht mit freiem Speicher von Partitionen.
> Der Speicher muß ganz frei sein - unpartitioniert -, kein Dateisystem darf da seine Finger drauf haben. Oder je gehabt haben -



Wenn ich Win7 auf einer ganz frischen SSD installiere, dann richtet Windows doch automatisch die gesamte Platte als Partition ein und formatiert sie, oder? Das würde doch dann bedeuten, dass WearLevelling unter diesem Umständen garnicht funktioniert.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Aufräumen hinterher kann man Win7 oder höher überlassen, wenn man wieder da angekommen ist.



Was meinst du mit Aufräumen?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

botfly schrieb:


> Was muss ich dann jetzt also tun, um wieder ein bestmögliches WearLevelling zu ermöglichen?



Okay, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst, dann verschwende teuren SSD-Platz für zusätzlichen WL-Speicher.  Nötig ist das nicht.
Du musst die SSD auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen. Dann legst du deine Partition(en) an und lässt den gewünschten Platz für WL schlicht frei = unpartitioniert.
Mehr ist da nicht. Kein Hexenwerk.
Den Werkszustand erreicht man, indem man ein Secure Erase der SSD durchführt. 
Wie macht man das?
Unter Windows per Tool. Bei meiner SSD mit dem Tool des Herstellers, das auch noch andere Sachen drauf hat - z.B. Firmwareupdates.
Ich weiß nicht, was du für eine SSD hast und welche Herstellertools dafür. Musst du mal schauen.



> Kann ich nicht einfach neu installieren?



Nein.



> Wenn ich Win7 auf einer ganz frischen SSD installiere, dann richtet Windows doch automatisch die gesamte Platte als Partition ein und formatiert sie, oder? Das würde doch dann bedeuten, dass WearLevelling unter diesem Umständen garnicht funktioniert.



Korrekt. So ist es.
Edit: Natürlich funktioniert WL - aber nur mit dem Platz, den die SSD werksseitig schon dafür bekommen hat, eben den 8 GB, die der SSD "fehlen". Es sind eigentlich mehr - die SSD hat 128 GiB - davon sieht man unter Win knapp unter 112 GiB. Also liegt die Reserve bei 16 GiB.
Aber das Win7 automatisch die ganze Platte als Partition einrichtet, ist mir neu. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer freie Auswahl bei der Festlegung der Partitionsgröße und natürlich bei der Anzahl der Partitionen.




> Was meinst du mit Aufräumen?



TRIM.


----------



## botfly (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo OctoCore,

vielen Dank nochmal für die ausführlichen Infos.

Ich habe zwei Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB. Es war der Samsung Magician auf CD dabei. Ist der eventuell bootbar und ich kann direkt mit Booten von der CD die Festplatte löschen (secure erase)?



OctoCore schrieb:


> die SSD hat 128 GiB - davon sieht man unter Win knapp unter 112 GiB. Also liegt die Reserve bei 16 GiB.



Von den 112 GB sollten dann aber auch nur ca. 85% belegt sein, um die Performance nicht negativ zu beeinflussen, oder?



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du musst die SSD auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen. Dann legst du deine Partition(en) an und lässt den gewünschten Platz für WL schlicht frei = unpartitioniert.



Entschuldige, wenn ich so nachhake. Das gesamte Volumen einer 128 GB-SSD wäre also beim Partitionieren sichtbar und würde für Partitionen zur Verfügung stehen und es liegt an *mir*, die 16 GB für WL freizuhalten? Oder sind die 16 GB während des Partionierungsprozesses für mich verborgen und garnicht zugänglich? 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wenn du deine 128 GB-SSD "vollständig" partitionierst, dann hätte die SSD in jedem Fall noch genügend - nämlich den werkseitig reservierten - Platz für WL, also die 16 GB?
Oder nochmal anders ausgedrückt: Egal, was ich tue, ich erhalte ]b]niemals[/b] Zugriff auf die werkseitig für WL reservierten 16 GB und kann diese *niemals* partitionieren und formatieren?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

Man sollte auf einer Partition(!) immer ca. 10% freilassen - das hat mit SSD oder HDD nichts zu tun, sondern wegen des Dateisystems NTFS.

Du hast ja 120er und die 120 GB (111,xx Gib) siehst du auch nur unter Windows. Der versteckte Rest wird intern von der SSD, also ihrem Controller und seiner Firmware verwaltet - damit hat der Nutzer nichts am Hut. Der weiß ja nicht einmal, dass es sie gibt - wenn man nicht so leichtsinnig ist und es ihm erzählt. 
Die sind eben für WL oder auch wahrscheinlich Ersatzzellen, wenn wirklich mal welche kaputt sind.
Ich will mal sagen, du kommst da *niemals* dran.  Außer der Samsung Magician kann den Bereich erweitern - dass wird natürlich vom offen zugänglichen (also partitionier- und formatierbar) Teil abgezogen - so kannst du deine 120er in eine 100er verwandeln, mit viel WL-Reserve. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der das kann. Muss man ja auch nicht, weil die Werksvorgabe reicht - den WL-Bereich auszudehnen ist eher was für Paranoiker. Es gibt ja TRIM, das dafür sorgt, dass vom Dateisystem freigegebener Speicherplatz und damit die benutzten Zellen wieder dem zu beschreibenden Pool zugeführt werden. Also meine SSD hat eine Wear Range Delta von 1 (laut SMART), nach > 16.000 Betriebsstunden. Besser geht es nicht.
Wenn du deine SSD also bis zum Rand mit Partitionen vollstopfst (oder mit einer großen Partition über den Gesamtplatz), bleibt der verborgene Rest erhalten und erledigt die Magie innerhalb der SSD.
Wenn du ohne Tool unbedingt mehr WL-Platz möchtest, darfst du eben von deinen 120 GB nur einen Teil partitionieren - also soviel Platz unpartitioniert lassen, wie du meinst zu brauchen (zusätzlich zum nicht zugänglichen Speicherplatz).
Und das wirkt nur, wenn die SSD frisch ist bzw. im Werkszustand. Erst vollstopfen und hinterher auf die Idee kommen, eine Partition zu verkleinern wegen Wearleveling - das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## botfly (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok, habe vorhin mit dem SSD-Service von Samsung in den Niederlanden telefoniert (einschließlich Ländervorwahl: 00800 80  10 80 11), die haben mir das gleiche gesagt. Die Mitarbeiterin meinte, ich könne mir den Samsung Magician für Windows XP (mein altes laufendes System) runterladen, auf XP installieren, dann einen bootfähigen USB-Stick generieren, mit diesem mein neues System booten und die SSD per secure erase löschen. Sie meinte, das wäre nicht zwingend nötig, weil bei mir ja alles neu ist und die SSD nur mit den Daten aus der gestrigen Systeminstallation beschrieben ist, und ich den dafür verbrauchten Space nicht merken würde. Aber ich habe ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich die Platte in den Werkszustand zurückversetze. 

Das secure erase unterscheidet sich nach Aussage der Mitarbeiterin bei Samsung SSDs nicht und ich kann für die aktuelle 840 EVO die alte Version 3.2 nehmen. Zu finden unter: 

www.samsung.de > support >  Speichermedien > SSD Solid State Drives > SSD. Dann Festplattenmodell auswählen und auf 'Auswählen' klicken. Da dann unter 'Software' das Tool raussuchen und in der Spalte 'Datei' das Download-Symbol anklicken. 

Man sagte mir bei der SSD-Auswahl käme für meinen Zweck alles in Frage, was mit MZ-7PC anfängt. Wenn ich dort nachschaue, finde ich allerdings auch aktuelle Versionen des Magician, die neben Vista/Win 7/Win 8 auch für WinXP sind, unter anderem die Version, den ich letztens schon runtergeladen habe. Wahrscheinlich nehme ich dann besser diese, statt die 3.2, die mir empfohlen wurde, oder?

Folgendes Procedere wird dann also nun ein probates und gründliches sein?


Unter WinXP Samsung Magician von der Samsung-Seite runterladen
Magician installieren
bootfähigen USB-Stick erzeugen
Neues System mit USB-Stick booten
secure erase der SSD
Stick raus
BIOS starten
Bootreihenfolge auf CD stellen
Win7-Installations-CD rein
auf dem zur Verfügung gestellten Volumen das OS installieren
In Zukunft dann einfach dafür sorgen, dass maximal 100 GB (ca. 90 % des zur Verfügung stehenden Volumens) beschrieben werden.

Für WinXP würde ich dann wie erwogen eine VM verwenden.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2013)

Zu Punkt 10 nur noch mal zur Sicherheit, weil das nicht so genau daraus hervorgeht : Du darfst nur Partitionen bis 100 GB Gesamtgröße anlegen, der Rest bleibt unpartitioniert - sonst geht dein Konzept nicht auf und du kannst dir die Punkte 1 bis 6 sparen.
Also nicht die ganzen 120 GB partitionieren und


> In Zukunft dann einfach dafür sorgen, dass maximal 100 GB (ca. 90 % des zur Verfügung stehenden Volumens) beschrieben werden.



Bei XP kommt es darauf an, was du an Programmen nutzt - wenn es um Anwendungen geht, die aus irgendeinen Grund nicht unter 7 laufen, ist eine VM einfach der bequemste Weg, denn man muss nicht 7 verlassen und XP booten.
Ich habe auch eine XP-VM.
Aber auch noch eine "echte" XP-Installation - die brauche ich für Gameklassiker und auch aktuelle Freeware-Games (Wing Commander -The Darkest Dawn z.B.) die mit meinem ForceFeedback-Joystick von 1999 laufen (für den gibt es leider keine 64bit-Treiber). Das klappt in einer VM leider nicht besonders gut.


----------



## botfly (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo OctoCore,



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du darfst nur Partitionen bis 100 GB Gesamtgröße anlegen, der Rest bleibt unpartitioniert - sonst geht dein Konzept nicht auf und du kannst dir die Punkte 1 bis 6 sparen.
> Also nicht die ganzen 120 GB partitionieren und


 
Ich bin mittlerweile davon ausgegangen, dass ich keinen zusätzlichen Space für WL reservieren muss, sondern der werkseitig reservierte Space ausreicht ...? Also die vom System angezeigten 111 GB Volumen komplett für die OS-Installation bzw. für Partitionen nutzen und 10% unbeschrieben lassen. Denn du schriebst ja weiter oben:



OctoCore schrieb:


> Man sollte auf einer Partition(!) immer ca. 10% freilassen - das hat mit SSD oder HDD nichts zu tun, sondern wegen des Dateisystems NTFS.



Allerdings irritierte mich deine Äußerung:



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du hast ja 120er *und die 120 GB (111,xx Gib) siehst du auch nur unter Windows*. Der versteckte Rest wird intern von der SSD, also ihrem Controller und seiner Firmware verwaltet - damit hat der Nutzer nichts am Hut. Der weiß ja nicht einmal, dass es sie gibt - wenn man nicht so leichtsinnig ist und es ihm erzählt.
> Die sind eben für WL



Denn 120 GB habe ich ja keine gesehen in Windows. Mir wurden nur 111 GB angezeigt. Deshalb bin davon ausgegangen, dass die restlichen 9 GB eben der werkseitig versteckte Space für WL sind.

Also meine Annahme noch mal zusammengefasst:

Die SSD hat nominell 120 GB, davon sind 111 GB nutzbar und werden angezeigt. Der Rest ist werkseitig reservierter Space für WL und reicht für WL vollkommen aus. Die 111 GB kann ich formatieren und partitionieren wie ich lustig bin. Am Ende beschreibe ich immer maximal 90%, also insgesamt ca. 100 GB wegen des Dateisystems NTFS. 

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Könntest du mir nochmal anhand der 120 GB-SSD Schhritt für Schritt erklären, wie ich vorzugehen habe? Da wäre ich dir dankbar. Meine letzte Entscheidung bzgl. Partitionen sah so aus:

Zunächst die oben von mir beschriebenen Schritte 1 bis 6 und dann:

*SSD1*:
Windows7 60GB
Programme 40 GB

Das ganze ohne zusätzlichen Space für WL.


----------



## copland (25. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe echt nicht was der Quatsch soll mit dem Partitionieren der kleinen Platte!
Früher hatte das Sinn gemacht auf 2 verschiedene Platten sowas zu machen, auf 1 sowieso nicht. Bei SSD ist das weniger schlimm.
Durch dein partitionieren wirds nicht schneller, befindet sich doch eh alles auf der Platte! Dazu brauche ich die Kleine nicht auseinander reißen.
Wenn du jetzt auf eine SSD 2 BS installieren willst ja, z.B. Win 7 und Win 8 oder nen Linux dazu, dann solltest du das auch tun (musst), der Übersicht wegen. Sonst ist das totaler blödsinn.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Durch dein partitionieren wirds nicht schneller, befindet sich doch eh alles auf der Platte!


 
Es geht bei sinnvollem Partitionieren nicht um Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du darin keinen Sinn siehst - deine Sache. Knall ruhig alles auf eine Partition.
Andere Leute sehen durchaus Sinn darin - auch bei einer SSD.



botfly schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile davon ausgegangen, dass ich keinen zusätzlichen Space für WL reservieren muss, sondern der werkseitig reservierte Space ausreicht ...?



Gute Entscheidung. 



> Denn 120 GB habe ich ja keine gesehen in Windows. Mir wurden nur 111 GB angezeigt. Deshalb bin davon ausgegangen, dass die restlichen 9 GB eben der werkseitig versteckte Space für WL sind.



Windows zeigt dir 111 GiB - das sind 120 GB. 
Du fällst in die "Binär-Gigabyte (GiB) gegen Dezimal-Gigabyte (GB)"-Falle.
1 GB sind 1000 * 1000 * 1000 Bytes
1 GiB sind 1024 * 1024 * 1024 Bytes
Je größer die Platte, desto größer der Unterschied - eine 1 TB-Platte hat nur 931 GiB, aber 1000 GB.
Windows sagt zwar GB, meint aber das klassische Gigabyte, dass seit etlichen Jahren GiB heißt.



> Die SSD hat nominell 120 GB, davon sind 111 GB nutzbar und werden angezeigt. Der Rest ist werkseitig reservierter Space für WL und reicht für WL vollkommen aus.



Die SSD hat 128 GiB (Speicherbausteine gibt es nur im klassischen Binärgrößen-Format), davon sind 111,xxx GiB nutzbar und werden angezeigt. Keine Ahnung, wo die Bytes bis zu den glatten 112 abgeblieben sind. Der Rest (16 GiB) sind werkseitig reservierter Speicher für WL und Ersatzzellen und reicht für WL völlig aus.



> Die 111 GB kann ich formatieren und partitionieren wie ich lustig bin. Am Ende beschreibe ich immer maximal 90%, also insgesamt ca. 100 GB wegen des Dateisystems NTFS.



So weit so gut. An die 10% muss man sich nicht sklavisch klammern, die sind eine alte Daumenregel. Du als User siehst ja nur die Dateigrößen - aber irgendwo muss ja noch Luft sein für Dateitabellen, Beschreibungen und was weiß ich. 
Ich habe auch Partitionen mit weniger freiem Platz - und die Platte ist noch nicht geplatzt. Defragmentierung wird zwar überbewertet, aber manchmal macht sie doch Sinn. Mit zu wenig Platz kann man sowas aber praktisch vergessen.
SSDs defragmentiert man aber nicht - deshalb ist das mit dem freien Speicher weniger dramatisch. Wenn es über 90% voll wird, kann man aber mal langsam ans Aufräumen denken. 



> Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Könntest du mir nochmal anhand der 120 GB-SSD Schhritt für Schritt erklären, wie ich vorzugehen habe? Da wäre ich dir dankbar. Meine letzte Entscheidung bzgl. Partitionen sah so aus:
> 
> Zunächst die oben von mir beschriebenen Schritte 1 bis 6 und dann:
> 
> ...



Wenn mein Mathe noch nicht ganz eingerostet ist, sind das 100 GB. 
Mach dir keinen Kopf. 
Bei der Installation auf der jungfräulichen SSD zeigt dir das Setup den freien Platz an. 
Dann mach einfach fifty-fifty über den Daumen und die Kuh ist vom Eis. 
Ich weiß jetzt auch grade nicht mehr, ob das Installsetup den Platz genauso anzeigt, wie am Ende Windows (also in GiB oder GB).
Oder du gibst einfach bei der Größe für die Winpartition 60000 MB ein und der Rest wird eben die Programmpartition.
Dann ist alles verteilt und alle sind glücklich. Hoffe ich.


----------



## botfly (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo OctoCore,

uff, das war ne schwere Geburt. Danke für deine Erklärungen, das war sehr erhellend. GIB vs. GB habe ich nicht berücksichtigt und wäre ich jetzt auch nie drauf gekommen.

Ich denke mal, das Thema ist damit durch. Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen sollten, melde ich mich wieder. 

@copland: Es geht mir nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern nur um die Ordnung auf den Festplatten.


----------



## copland (26. Oktober 2013)

botfly schrieb:


> Hallo OctoCore,
> @copland: Es geht mir nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern nur um die Ordnung auf den Festplatten.


Ja schon klar, mit der Geschwindigkeit war ja nur nebensächlich gemeint.
Auf ne 120/128 ist doch eh alles aufgeräumt wie du es nennst. Was soll denn da durcheinander sein. Da installiere ich ganz normal alle Programme die dann in den Programmordnern gespeichert sind. Die Platte ist eh zu klein um was anderes damit anstellen zu können. Ab 250er kann man schon Partitionen anlegen.

OctoCore, dich hatte ich danach nicht gefragt, du bist ja hier sowieso der Schlauste.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2013)

botfly schrieb:


> uff, das war ne schwere Geburt. Danke für deine Erklärungen, das war sehr erhellend. GIB vs. GB habe ich nicht berücksichtigt und wäre ich jetzt auch nie drauf gekommen.



Da kannst du dich bei MS bedanken. Die könnten nach all den Jahren, in denen die Norm existiert, mal langsam auf die normierten GB umschwenken oder zumindest die richtige Einheit verwenden.



copland schrieb:


> Die Platte ist eh zu klein um was anderes damit anstellen zu können. Ab 250er kann man schon Partitionen anlegen.



Da frage ich mich, warum früher die Leute Partitionen angelegt haben, als es nichts Größerss als 120 GB zu kaufen gab.



> OctoCore, dich hatte ich danach nicht gefragt, du bist ja hier sowieso der Schlauste.


 
Sowieso stimmt, aber in einem öffentlichen Thread nehme ich mir einfach die Freiheit, deine Kommentare zu kommentieren .
Aber mal ernsthaft: Mir fallen jedenfalls keine Nachteile des Partitionierens ein - aber Vorteile, ganz besonders die Trennung des Betriebssystems vom Rest. 
Es erspart einem Zeit und Arbeit.
Der Rechner lässt sich so einfach besser warten. Die Größe des Datenträgers spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## botfly (26. Oktober 2013)

Nachtrag:

Wenn alles so korrekt ist, wie wir es hier besprochen haben, und eine SSD den nicht genutzten partitionierten Bereich nicht für WL nutzen kann, sonder nur den "jungfräulichen" unpartionierten, unformatierten Bereich, dann sollte der Satz *in dieser Anleitung von PCGH* aber geändert werden:



Mosed schrieb:


> Im nächsten Schritt muss die SSD partitioniert werden. Dabei berücksichtigen, dass eine SSD nicht komplett mit Daten gefüllt werden sollte, um die Leistung nicht einzuschränken. *Die Funktion Wear Leveling benötigt den freien Platz. Daher jede Partition etwas größer wählen als benötigt.*


----------



## copland (26. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, warum früher die Leute Partitionen angelegt haben, als es nichts Größerss als 120 GB zu kaufen gab.


Früher, da hatten wir nen Kaiser.
Und da gabs kaum erschwingliche Platten, also hat man die der daten wegen unterteilt. Der Daten wohlgemerkt, nicht der installierten Programme!


OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Mir fallen jedenfalls keine Nachteile des Partitionierens ein


Habe nie was von Nachteile gefaselt.
Ich habe z.B. noch 2 HDD in meinem PC eine ist in 2 gleich große Partitionen aufgeteilt, dass sind aber Datenfestplatten wo ich Videos, Diverse Programme und Musik drauf habe.
Ne HDD teile ich immer, weil die am Anfang eben schnellere Datenübertragung hat. Oder ich 2 BS installiere auf einer Platte.
Aber nicht bei SSD und schon gar nicht bei 120Gb Größe.
Wenn ich auf die Idee kommen würde Win 7 und Win 8 darauf zu installieren, würde ich, auch weil ich es muss, 2 Partitionen einstellen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Na, siehste - aber ich unterteile meine Daten nochmal - also z.B. Musik und Videos haben getrennte Partitionen.
Auch bei einer SSD macht es sinnd, Anwendungen und Daten vom BS zu trennen.
Schon allein die Sicherung von Win geht dann viel flotter, ein Image der Winpartition hat 10 GB, die sind schnell weggeschrieben.
Und genauso schnell wieder drauf - dass geht flotter als einer Treiberdeinstallation und Neuinstallation, wenn sich der aktuelle Grafikbetatreiber als Gurke entpuppt.
Oder ganz allgemein bei Experimenten mit Win ist der alte Zustand schnell wieder hergestellt.
Wenn da auch noch die Programme auf der Winpartition rumlungern würden... 
Abgesehen davon brauche ich Zugriff auf die Programme von vier Windowsinstallationen aus - das allein spricht schon für eine separate Programmpartition.


----------



## copland (27. Oktober 2013)

Das war jetzt mal ne vernüftige Erklärung, dass macht Sinn das du dann die Programme (Installationen) nicht dort haben willst um flink zu sichern und das wieder zurück zu schreiben.
Mir ne kleine Extrapartition anlegen, nur um da die Sicherung unterzubringen, daran dachte ich auch schon mal. Es gab Zeiten wo ich verdammt viel experimentiert habe und ständig das Windows versaute. Wobei ich da aber sowieso nicht soo viel Programme installiert hatte um das es ins Gewicht fällt.
Weil du sogar früher angesprochen hattest:
Da habe ich sogar die Programme auf einer völlig anderen Platte installiert, damit das bei den lahmen Platten früher, schneller ging. Kann man aber durchaus heute auch machen.
Das mit deinen 4 Windowsinstallationen verstehe ich aber jetzt nicht ganz?
Wenn viele Programme nicht in der Registry geschrieben sind, kann man die doch eh nicht starten.


----------



## botfly (2. November 2013)

Noch mal ne kurze Frage: Bin gerade dabei, die sekundäre SSD zu partitionieren. Kann ich die 100 MB-Partition, die Windows eingerichtet hat löschen oder muss ich die lassen? Bild im Anhang. Es sollen nur zwei Partitionen auf die Platte. Eine für Ubuntu und eine 'Work' für das temporäre Auslagern von Dateien, um diese schneller bearbeiten zu können. Die 'Work'-Partition soll in NTFS formatiert werden, so dass später Windows *und* Ubuntu darauf Zugriff nehmen können.  Die Ubuntu-Partition soll zunächst mal nur den Space für eine spätere Ubuntu-Installation reservieren. Also innerhalb dieser reservierten Partition müssen dann später alle für die Ubuntu-Installation erforderlichen Partitionen Platz finden.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Das mit deinen 4 Windowsinstallationen verstehe ich aber jetzt nicht ganz?
> Wenn viele Programme nicht in der Registry geschrieben sind, kann man die doch eh nicht starten.


 
Nicht nur in die Registry, manche bauen auch im Userordner irgendwo extra Config- oder sonstige -dateien.
Solche Programme müssen natürlich pro Winversion einzeln installiert werden. Aber da sie immer im gleichen Programmordner auf der Programmepartition installiert werden, belegen sie nur 1x Platz.  Konflikte gibt es nicht, weil eben die Konfigdaten auf den einzelnen Winsystemen liegen.



botfly schrieb:


> Noch mal ne kurze Frage: Bin gerade dabei, die sekundäre SSD zu partitionieren. Kann ich die 100 MB-Partition, die Windows eingerichtet hat löschen oder muss ich die lassen? Bild im Anhang.



Huch - wo kommt die denn her? 
Sowas bekommt man doch nur, wenn Win im UEFI-Modus installiert wurde. Hast du das gemacht?
Aber eigentlich sollte die Partition dann auch auf der Start-SSD liegen.
Aber egal - lässt sich simpel feststellen, ob die Partition gelöscht werden kann - einfach die SSD kurz abklemmen und sehen, ob das Win von der Primär-SSD noch startet.
Ist das der Fall, kannst du die Partition unbesorgt entsorgen.


----------



## botfly (4. November 2013)

Hallo OctoCore,

danke dir.



OctoCore schrieb:


> einfach die SSD kurz abklemmen und sehen, ob das Win von der Primär-SSD noch startet.
> Ist das der Fall, kannst du die Partition unbesorgt entsorgen.


Löschen der Partition ging nur über das Löschen beider Partitionen mit *diskpart*. In der Datenträgerverwaltung waren alle Menupunkte ausgegraut.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Sowas bekommt man doch nur, wenn Win im UEFI-Modus installiert wurde.


 
Weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich beim Installieren gemacht habe. Wäre ein Installieren im UEFI-Modus denn verkehrt? Habe doch ein UEFI-Board.


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2013)

Naja - viele Autos haben heute Airbags. Die sind für Unfälle gedacht. Deshalb muss man aber nicht freiwillig Unfälle bauen.


----------



## copland (5. November 2013)

man botfly, du machst es dir hier aber auch schwer!
mach doch einfach irgendwas, was meinste wie ich das lernte, ist wie beim Sex, fummeln, fummeln und nochmals fummeln.
Irgendwann haste das kapiert.
Man nennt sowas auch Selbststudium. Alleine lesen und handeln.

Ich frage ja auch mal was, aber doch nicht jeeeedes bisschen.
Dachte echt das Thema ist endlich mal durch hier.


----------



## botfly (5. November 2013)

Hast du auch mal was Hilfreiches beizusteuern? Bemüh dich nicht um eine Reaktion. Stehst auf meiner Ignor-List. Habe echt keine Lust, mir so ne nutzlose ******* durchzulesen. Ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für.


----------



## copland (6. November 2013)

Merke schon, Sex kannste auch nicht.


----------

